# Chinese on web site



## CallMeVilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who has a couple of blocks of Chinese on the HouseRepairTalk web site page?

WHY is it there and WHAT does it say?

"Use more Bamboo"?
"Buy Chinese tools"?
"Visit China soon"?

Just wondering ...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 5, 2014)

What are you viewing with? Im using an android tablet and don't any ads.


----------



## frodo (Dec 6, 2014)

no ticket no luandry.     i do not see any chi. adds.  you got bugs man,  better get it cked out


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you using the Web or mobile app?

If web, what version are you using (Chrome, firefox)?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a big Ol saint bernard with big droopy eyes..at the top of my page that say's Enable ads please... but no chinese laundry ads...:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 6, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> I have a big Ol saint bernard with big droopy eyes..at the top of my page that say's Enable ads please... but no chinese laundry ads...:rofl:




You're looking in the mirror again inspector.


----------



## mako1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got the Chinese too.You not loosing it.I'm running Windows8 and have scanned for viruses with nothing found,.
It's on all of the sister sights.


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Could you provide us a screen shot of what type you are referring to?


----------



## frodo (Dec 6, 2014)

i am using windows 8.1  and chrome.  no chi's


----------



## mako1 (Dec 6, 2014)

&#30054;&#25454;&#26996;&#28271;&#24872;&#31529;&#24950;&#8306;&#15714;&#31092;&#25968;&#26223;&#24864;&#26939;&#10342;&#28450;&#27234;&#25445;&#8820;&#15677;&#10594;&#26217;&#24872;&#31529;&#26217;&#24872;&#26912;&#29550;&#24948;&#25454;&#28517;&#8294;&#29249;&#24946;&#10617;&#25970;&#30068;&#28274;&#24866;&#29298;&#31073;&#15138;&#26217;&#24872;&#26912;&#29550;&#24948;&#25454;&#28517;&#8294;&#25167;&#25962;&#29795;&#29225;&#29797;&#29301;&#8302;&#15202;&#24950;&#8306;&#15715;&#25167;&#25962;&#29795;&#28718;&#28530;&#28532;&#31092;&#25968;&#29742;&#21359;&#29300;&#28265;&#11879;&#24931;&#27756;&#24872;&#15145;&#26217;&#8744;&#28507;&#27234;&#25445;&#8308;&#26967;&#25710;&#30575;&#8797;&#15677;&#10595;&#25970;&#30068;&#28274;


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Exactly which page are you seeing this?


----------



## frodo (Dec 6, 2014)

oh my GOD!!! its an invasion!!!   Keep your heads down boys,  me an the smileys can handle it!!!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure ...  Here is a screen shot ... Notice the Chinese script on the right?


----------



## frodo (Dec 7, 2014)

do you have google translate?  what does it say?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2014)

In options at the bottom, disable side bar.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 7, 2014)

Gheesh! Even the website is made in China.


----------



## havasu (Dec 7, 2014)

If I remember correctly, that sidebar is whatever Google chooses to throw in, but the big bosses can remove offensive adds such as that. Other than that option, as said above, is to disable the sidebar.


----------

